# Best chunking bait for YFT



## jboweriii (Sep 28, 2007)

What's everybodies favorite, for chunking for YFT at the oil rigs! Thanks


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

ive caught em on anything from blackfin, yellerfin, cuda, and pogies. whatever i can get a hold of really. usually blackfin


----------



## fishyfingers (Oct 3, 2007)

YFt, blackfins, king meat- in that order.


----------



## JOHNJOHN205 (Oct 2, 2007)

i agree with the above post


----------



## Harry Brosofsky (Oct 4, 2007)

Bring 50 lbs of pogies. Start chunking the pogies and you will start catching blackfin and bonito. Start chunking the blackfin and bonito and if the YFT are there, you'll start catching them.

Harry


----------



## swrock (Oct 6, 2007)

I have a question about chunking also.

When ya'll are chunking do you try to hold the boat in a certain position from the rig or do you drift off?

Start close by the rig and chunk as you drift away?

Thanks.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Hold the vessel UPcurrent from where you are chunking. Keep the vessel as still as possible to avoid jerking the baits. They must look as natural as the chunks you are using to get the fish stirred up with.


----------



## swrock (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks Downtime2

Iwas out there a week ago thursday night. Didn't do any good though. 

Hooked plenty of blackfins but the barracudas would get them before we could get them in the boat. 

Got four AJ's and six ling on the way in though so it wasn't too bad a trip.


----------



## HighCotton (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Harry Brosofsky (10/4/2007)*Bring 50 lbs of pogies. Start chunking the pogies and you will start catching blackfin and bonito. Start chunking the blackfin and bonito and if the YFT are there, you'll start catching them.
> 
> Harry




Spot On! ..... Red meat brings 'em to the boat.


----------



## Harry Brosofsky (Oct 4, 2007)

Holding the boat is good while chunking, but not 100% necessary. Wade, remember last Thanksgiving weekend when I had TCAT and CraigCat on my boat out at Horn? We driffedthe entiretime and still managed to slay the YFTs. If the wind/current is really ripping, I just use the sea anchor to slow the drift.

Harry


----------



## Ruskin_Raider (Oct 2, 2007)

When chunking, how long should it usually take for theYFT to show up, and after how long is it usually time to move if the fish aren't showing up?


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Ruskin_Raider (10/6/2007)*When chunking, how long should it usually take for theYFT to show up, and after how long is it usually time to move if the fish aren't showing up?


i havent seen yellerfins actually show up around the boat in a long time; however, i have snagged yellerfins on my first drop, maybe 10 minutes after i started chunking. i'll give it like half an hour

haha try kite fishing, it's a blast


----------



## fishyfingers (Oct 3, 2007)

Generally the yellowfin are there or not. Look to your sonar. Move around the rig and if you spot a concentration of fish in one area thats probably Bft. If you see larger marks below the first, there are the yft. I've held and chunked on top of and ahead of the yft for and hour or more with nothing then suddenly a hot bite for a few hours then nothing again. If you can locate the fish stick with them because they will eat.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

remember to stay on the upcurrent side of the rig though


----------

